# Recommendations for stables in NH or MA



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

I need some barn reccomendations in the MA or NH area. I'm looking for a place with an indoor to move my mare. We're now boarding in Kensington NH [southern NH] and we're having problems there. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Crimson Acres in Orange MA has an indoor, an outdoor, and a roundpen. 350 a month


----------

